# Graphics card and PSU Needed



## debraj (Apr 23, 2011)

My budget: 10k which can be stretched to 1k more if very essential.

What I need: Graphics card + PSU

My spec:

Intel Core 2 Duo 3.0 Ghz
2*2GB DDR2 Crossair RAM
Intel DG41 Motherboard
Samsung SynchMaster 794MG

I live in Kolkata.

Please suggest me the best I can get.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2011)

Get MSI HD 5770 @ 7K and Corsair GS 600W @ 4.1K


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

My suggestion would b,
MSI 5770 HAWK - 7.5K
FSP Saga ii 500 - 2.1K


----------



## debraj (Apr 23, 2011)

What about GTX 460

Is it far better than MSI HD 5770??
MSI HD 5770 VS MSI HD 5770??Which one is better?
And FSP Saga doesnt have a retailer in Kolkata, I guess!!


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

For ur Monitor n budget, 5770 is better...


----------



## debraj (Apr 23, 2011)

What if I will change my monitor in future?? How much will be the performance degradation?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

debraj said:


> MSI HD 5770 VS MSI HD 5770??Which one is better?



U mean MSI 5770 vs MSI 5770 HAWK?
Well HAWK is a bit factory OCed, the cooler of HAWK is gr8, also HAWK can be OCed a lot w/o any probs..



debraj said:


> What if I will change my monitor in future?? How much will be the performance degradation?



Depends on which monitor u get...
If u get a fullHD, yes there will be a performance degradation.



debraj said:


> And FSP Saga doesnt have a retailer in Kolkata, I guess!!



If not FSP then ask for corsair CX400 or Gigabyte Superb 460W


----------



## debraj (Apr 23, 2011)

so....what should I do with 11k....MSI 5770 HAWK?? Is it available in Kolkata??


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

It should be...

OR order online..

Msi 5770 hawk - 7.5k
vx450 - 3.5k


----------



## debraj (Apr 23, 2011)

Ordering online...what if I have issues with the card...how to get it repaired then??

And what is the power consumption of the card? can CX400 handle it.. as it is cheaper by 1k I guess..


----------



## Piyush (Apr 23, 2011)

there are service centers in every major city
just keep your bill safe
CX 400 can handle that...no worries


----------



## Cilus (Apr 24, 2011)

debraj said:


> so....what should I do with 11k....MSI 5770 HAWK?? Is it available in Kolkata??



It is available in Kolkata. Check in M.D computers in Ganesh Chandra avenue. Price is 7.5K and u can reduce a little by bargaining.


----------



## abirthedevil (Apr 24, 2011)

if you can increase your budget by about 1.5k u can get HD6850 + 500w tacen psu(FSP) it should be able to provide good FPS at even full HD so will be more future proof and accommodate future monitor upgrades


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 25, 2011)

Cilus said:


> M.D computers in Ganesh Chandra avenue



exact location please.

in the footpath of SUPREME or near vedant?


----------



## debraj (Apr 25, 2011)

I called them to ask MSI 5770 Hawk.

They told me that it will cost 7.6k + tax.
vx450 will take 3.6k 
whereas cx430 will take 2.6k

One strange thing that the person in the phone told that the card will need a 600watt PSU which will cost around 3.9k

What should I do now???


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 25, 2011)

debraj said:


> I called them to ask MSI 5770 Hawk.



requesting u to give the contact number please.


----------



## debraj (Apr 25, 2011)

03322346274 ::MD Computers


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2011)

debraj said:


> One strange thing that the person in the phone told that the card will need a 600watt PSU which will cost around 3.9k
> 
> What should I do now???



he is trying to extract some more money from you
VX 450 is enough for you
if it costs more, then ask for FSP saga II 500W or gigabyte superb 460W


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2011)

debraj said:


> whereas cx430 will take 2.6k



2yrs warranty. stay away. 



debraj said:


> One strange thing that the person in the phone told that the card will need a 600watt PSU which will cost around 3.9k
> 
> What should I do now???



he have no idea about power requirement. he'll suggest you a 600W Zebronics or maybe Cooler Master Extreme. i'll suggest you keep your ears tightly shut when dealing with these kind of shopkeepers. its for your own good.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 26, 2011)

For PSU, a CX 400 is enough to handle HD 5770 but for being in safer side, get the TAgan Stonerock 500W 80+ Bronze @ 3K. It is available in Starcomp Infotech, near Easter Logica. Address is 10 ganesh chandra avenue.

It is more than enough for your system, even considering your fuure upgrades


----------



## debraj (Apr 26, 2011)

TAgan Stonerock 500W 80+ Bronze

Never heard of that...is it reliable??? and worth purchasing??


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 26, 2011)

which is better TAGAN TG500-U37 500W or SEASONICS12ii 520W?


----------



## akshayt (Apr 26, 2011)

I guess Seasonic 520


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2011)

Seasonic FTW.


----------



## debraj (Apr 26, 2011)

This is freaking me out....what should I go for Crossair/TAGAN/Seasonic.....and should it be 400/450/500/600 watts for 5770 Hawk??


----------



## ico (Apr 27, 2011)

FSP Saga II 500w @ 2.2k --> reliable budget PSU. Will handle your config.
Corsair CX400 @ 2.5k --> good budget PSU. Will handle your config. trimmed down version of VX450.
Tagan TG500-U37 @ 3k --> a better option compared to the above two.
Corsair VX450 @ 3.5k --> Great performance. Usually my recommendation. Especially with 5 year warranty.
Seasonic S12II 520w Bronze @ 4.1k --> if you want future upgrade headroom. Perhaps the best PSU in 4.1k.



avichandana20000 said:


> which is better TAGAN TG500-U37 500W or SEASONICS12ii 520W?


I know this was a genuine query, but please stick to your thread from next time.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 28, 2011)

ico said:


> I know this was a genuine query, but please stick to your thread from next time.



sorry i did not get u. requesting you to explain the issue.


----------



## debraj (May 3, 2011)

Purchased a VX450 for 3.8k at MD Computers. Will be purchasing the HD5770 HAWK soon. But MD computers told me that they will give that at 7.8k once they get the supply this week. Anybody has got any idea regarding the prices in Kolkata.


----------



## debraj (Jun 7, 2011)

*So should I make 5770 Hawk my final choice?*

After your suggestions should I make MSI 5770 HAWK my final choice for my budget of 8k Max (with my VX450 already purchased)?


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 7, 2011)

Get 6770


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

5770 near 8k is not a good deal IMHO. Normal 5770/6770 should costs around 7k. You should rather look for these instead of HAWX.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 7, 2011)

and if u wanna spend 8k; You can go for a 6790.....


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

That's right. But it needs a 500w PSu as per AMD's official specs and OP had already purchased Corsair VX450. Although its quite capable, probably pairing it with a 6790 would be a borderline case particularly if you OC in future.


----------



## debraj (Jun 7, 2011)

so, whats the final word...
I have also heard that the cooling system is superb in Hawk which will definitely worth the extra penny....its noiseless and very well designed?


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

For me, for a graphics card you first pay for game performance and for everything else. The 5770 is already low in temps. But its your take ultimately.


----------



## debraj (Jun 7, 2011)

Well...I called up few shops and they say this

6770- XFX available, at Rs. 7500, but it will need 600 watt PSU
6790- present at 7950, it will need 600 watt

Both shops told me that it wont be good to run at 450 watt...
If 6770 is better than 5770 then I am ready to take it tomorrow.
Should I go for 6790 for that extra price?


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

6770 is just a rebadged 5770 so no performance difference. And it needs a 450W PSU:-

AMD Radeonâ„¢ HD 6770 Graphics

For the difference of 500 bucks 6790 is really worth it, but you need a 500w PSU, although I have a feeling your VX450 might just handle it:-

AMD Radeonâ„¢ HD 6790 Graphics


PS: Don't listen to what these f***ing shopkeepers say. They might just want to sell a Zebronics Platinum or CM Extreme 600W PSU.


----------



## debraj (Jun 7, 2011)

Should I take the risk of the 6790 with my 450 watt PSU? or should I stick with 6770?

In AMD's site it says we need 500Watt PSU...

AMD Radeonâ„¢ HD 6770 Graphics

But does that mean taking SLI into consideration or not. I will not be overclocking it by any means. Would It be safe to take with my VX450?


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

6770...


----------



## debraj (Jun 7, 2011)

How much will be the performance gap?

Radeon HD 6770 vs Radeon HD 6790 – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare

Check out the memory bandwidth....it says 6790 is lot faster than 6770...


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

Buddy recommended smps for 6770 is 450w. Check properly. Also 6790 is way better than 6770 but also have higher power requirements. For your monitor 6770 is more than enough.


----------



## ico (Jun 7, 2011)

HD 6770 requires one 6-pin PCIe connector whereas HD 6790 requires two. VX450 has only one 6-pin PCIe. If you get HD 6790, you will also need Molex to 6-pin converter.


----------



## debraj (Jun 7, 2011)

SO...Making 6770 my Final.....which the retailer says will cost 7500 in Kolkata.


----------



## MegaMind (Jun 7, 2011)

debraj said:


> Should I take the risk of the 6790 with my 450 watt PSU? or should I stick with 6770? Would It be safe to take with my VX450?



VX450 can handle even a 6950... 
U are completely safe....


----------



## debraj (Jun 10, 2011)

New problem....one of the retailer told me that 6790 is available at Rs.7950....whereas 6770 is not available, but the other retailer who have 6770 is charging Rs. 7500 for  6770...

If I go for 6790, am I taking a risk with my VX450 as the AMD site tells me that it requires 500watt PSU with two PCIe 6 pin connectors whereas VX450 is a 450 Watt with only 1 PCI e 6 pin connector.

Somewhere in other threads 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/131151-will-corsair-cx400-handle-hd-5770-a.html#post1276232

I read that VX450 can operate with 570W max voltage and Crosair has given a minimal rating of 450, it can even be termed very well as 500/550 watt PSU.

have a look at this too..

Corsair VX450W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets

The other problem is with the connectors, does every 6790 card comes with a molex -> 6pin PCIe adapter cable ..??

Waiting for reply. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Skud (Jun 10, 2011)

Better save 500 bucks and get the 6770. Bargain with the other retailer for some discounts.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 11, 2011)

there's is not a major difference in performance between 6770 and 6790
however the latter is power hogging unit

6770 is better here in terms of performance per watt value


----------

